# A Lange & Sohne Serial numbers / year



## jpfgiii

Hi All,

Does anyone know of a resource where one can look up the case/movement numbers on a Lange & Sohne watch to find the year of manufacture? This would be for modern (post 1994) watches.

Thanks,

John.


----------



## StufflerMike

Lange customer service.


----------



## jpfgiii

Thanks - I have sent an inquiry through the A Lange & Sohne website - will update if/when I get a response. John.


----------



## jpfgiii

Well, having sent the serials numbers from case and movement to A Lange & Sohne Customer Service, I got the response below. Not impressed.

_Thank you very much for your interest in "A. Lange & Söhne". 
Please understand that we cannot communicate any details about the production dates of our watches.

Thank you very much for your understanding.

Yours sincerely,

Johanna Hoffmann
A. Lange & Söhne Communication Manager_


----------



## GETS

jpfgiii said:


> Well, having sent the serials numbers from case and movement to A Lange & Sohne Customer Service, I got the response below. Not impressed.


Why are you not impressed? Why should they divulge information about their products to you just because you are interested? Many high end manufacturers keep a lot of their production information secret. Even lower end brands like Rolex :-d won't give out exact production details and numbers.

Rather than be unimpressed I suggest you try and be grateful that they replied to you at all (are you even a paying customer - did you prove this in some way?) They didn't have to reply and the response was exceptionally polite as well.


----------



## jpfgiii

Yes, I am a paying customer of A Lange & Sohne and I don't think such after sales service is an unreasonable request. I have requested similar information in the past from two other high-end manufacturers and received a positive response each time. So, no, I am not impressed.


----------



## StufflerMike

OK, you are a paying customer of A. Lange & Sohne and you don't got the papers which would provide the necessary information anyway ?

Scan your bill which surely mentions the case and movement numbers and once again email Lange CS.

Quote:
As the owner of an A. Lange & Söhne watch, you have the option of *having the authenticity of your timepiece confirmed and certified* by our Service Team. A. Lange & Söhne offers two different certificates: a document named proof of origin for timepieces crafted after 1994 and a certificate for historic Lange watches documenting their origin. Please note that A. Lange & Söhne does not issue valuation reports - neither for historic Lange watches, nor for timepieces crafted after 1994.


----------



## jpfgiii

Hi - thanks for the response. I don't have a bill to scan, but did send the case number & serial number. If customer service is not allowed to disclose any information based on these numbers, I expected that they would at least provide me with some options on how to proceed. Regardless, I did get the information I needed by visiting a local boutique - the salesman made a quick phone call and got me with the year of manufacture. I was not looking for certification of authenticity - I don't know about A Lange & Sohne, but I think most 'high-end' companies need to examine the watch for this and charge quite a fee (around $1000 USD). The background is that this is a watch I am selling to a colleague here - and he simply wanted to know the year of manufacture - all I could give was a ballpark number. Thanks to the guy at the boutique, all is good - it may have helped that I purchased a watch there a couple of weeks before!

All the best,

John.


----------

